
Trump Fraud Commission Asked States to Send Voter Info Over Insecure Email - unclebucknasty
https://gizmodo.com/trumps-election-fraud-commission-asked-states-to-send-s-1796535568
======
pasbesoin
You can't make this stuff up.

I recall... circa 20 years ago, making the argument to my management that
emailing their entire client/prospectus list, with corresponding metrics, to
our latest flavor of consulting firm, with no encryption or security
whatsoever, was an unnecessary and easily remedied risk. (Encrypt it, duh...)

My argument fell on deaf ears. Not just unconcerned, but also
_uncomprehending..._

(And how many other clients did these consultants have, who were asked to do
the same thing?)

When people fail and refuse to understand the basics -- to _learn_ the basics
in a changing world, from many people who would be willing, in good will, to
teach them... They should be divested of their authority. They've demonstrated
the need for this, themselves.

~~~
unclebucknasty
Yeah, it's pretty crazy. I mean, it's not as if hacking/cyber-threats, etc.
haven't been top of news lately.

You just wonder, why there's no one minding the gate on something so high-
profile? You're specifically dealing with sensitive data in the context of a
"fraud investigation" and there's no one whose job it is to understand
security and sign-off on your processes, requests, etc.?

And, it's even worse: training people to expect a "legitimate" government
request for sensitive info to provide an e-mail address to which to forward is
just plain horrible and taught in Anti-Phishing 101. Anyone whose run an
online business for 15 minutes understands this.

The next email says, "please forward to ElectionIntegrityStaff@ovp.gov.us" and
let's guess what many of the compliant folks are going to do.

It's a fire-able offense.

------
person384495
The bigger story here is how some states where fraud is highly suspected don't
want to cooperate.

Pieces like TFA are a distraction from that.

